# E-Coli Bacteria Bioengineered to Produce Butanol Fuel



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The microbes need to get faster at producing butanol, and their tolerance to isobutanol, which is toxic to the organisms, must improve.

More...


----------

